# Net Framework und BLASC



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Servus Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Heute morgen wollte ich mir BLASC downloaden. Dies war auch kein Problem. Dies kam erst bei der Installation: Ich habe Probleme Net Framework zu installieren - egal welche Version!

Die Installation wird dauernd abgebrochen.
Egal ob ich den Internet Installer benutze,sprich die daten temporär auf dem Rechner gespeichert werden oder ich das ganze NET gedownloadet habe....egal wie ich es versuche, wird die Setup Routine abgebrochen.

Ich habe mich auch an den Trounleshooting Guide von Windows gehalten - sprich alte Versionen zuerst deinstalliert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst das hilft nicht...

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch:

"Habt/Hattet ihr das selbe Problem, falls ja....wie habt ihr es gelöst?


[attachment=9893:Net Error.JPG] Hier ein Bild vom Installationsabbruch


MFG Camagu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2010)

1. Welches OS hast du?
2. Warum willst du .NET 3.5 SP1 installieren? (Es wird "nur" 2.0 benötigt)


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze Windows XP mit SP 3!
Da ich nur die 1er Version drauf hatte, dacht ich mir zieh ich mir die ganz neue Version vom Net.....
Nun steh ich da xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2010)

vergessen:
3. Was steht im Eventlog zu dem Abbruch?


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Du meinst im Fehlerbericht?Moment such ich eben raus und häng ein Screenshot dran


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich meine eher das Ereignisprotokoll von Windows.
Kannst ja aber auch mal das Install-Log-File hier anhängen


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Fehlerbericht:
[01/26/10,14:57:59] XPSEPSC Installer: [2] Failed to fetch setup file in CBaseComponent:reInstall()
[01/26/10,14:57:59] setup.exe: [2] ISetupComponent:re/Post/Install() failed in ISetupManager::InternalInstallManager() with HRESULT -2147467260.
[01/26/10,14:57:59] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallPhase() - Call to Pre/Install/Post for InstallComponents failed
[01/26/10,14:57:59] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallPhaseAndCheckResults() - RunInstallPhase() returned a NULL piActionResults
[01/26/10,14:58:00] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallFromList() - RunInstallPhaseAndCheckResults failed [2]
[01/26/10,14:58:00] setup.exe: [2] ISetupManager::RunInstallLists(IP_PREINSTALL failed in ISetupManager::RunInstallFromThread()
[01/26/10,14:58:00] setup.exe: [2] ISetupManager::RunInstallFromThread() failed in ISetupManager::RunInstall()
[01/26/10,14:58:00] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::Run() - Call to RunInstall() failed
[02/04/10,19:18:40] MSXML 6.0 Parser: [2] Error: Installation failed for component MSXML 6.0 Parser. MSI returned error code 1603


Und diese Zeilen wiederholen sich ein paar mal......Oo


Screenshot Error--->[attachment=9894:NET.JPG]


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2010)

Hmm, MSXML 6.0 Parser, der macht bei einigen Ärger.

Aber vlt. hilft das hier weiter:
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/netfxsetup/thread/8cce5c65-8c3f-4d13-8800-72e4238d4a04/


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Selbst MSXML 6.0 Parser manuell installieren funktioniert nicht....durchs Forum hab ich mich durchgewühlt...aber es bringt mich in der Installation leider auch nicht weiter...trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank für die Mühen


----------



## EvilDivel (8. Februar 2010)

Hast du auch die Schritte aus dem letzten Post hier befolgt bzw. getestet?
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/netfxsetup/thread/8cce5c65-8c3f-4d13-8800-72e4238d4a04/


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Ich versuch´s mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Hilft leider auch nicht weiter,.,......echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen könnte....ICh versuche nochmal ne 2.er Version von Net zu installieren ansonsten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2010)

und msxml 6.0 mal deinstalliert? müsste ja eigentlich bei den Programmen auftauchen


----------



## EvilDivel (8. Februar 2010)

Und hast du nur die 3er Version versucht oder auch mal hier die 2er?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=de&FamilyID=0856eacb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5


----------



## Camagu (8. Februar 2010)

Werde ich michspäter mit auseinandersetzen im Moment keine Zeitmehr!Dank euch für die Hilfen!


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn die Frameworks steigende Versionsnummern haben, sind es nicht direkt updates. Wenn ein Programm 2.0 erfordert, dann hilft es nichts 3.5 zu installieren, sondern 2.0 separat.
Die meisten aktuellen Betriebssystemauslieferungen haben das Framework 2.0 Standardmäßig integriert.


----------



## d2wap (9. Februar 2010)

ZAM:
Definiere aktuelle Betriebsyystemauslieferungen. Ich kenn sicher noch den ein oder anderen Softwarehändler, der mir NT; Win2k oder server 2000 OHNE .NET 2.0 besorgen kann *lach

Ok, Scherz beiseite.
.NET Frameworl 3.5.x = KEIN Upgedatetes 2.x ... Die Programmbilbliotheken müssen nicht in der neuren Version enthalten sein. Installiert, was euch gesagt wird.. viele Programme verlagen auch heute noch das C++ Runtime 2005 ... obwohl schon 2008 seit 2 Jahren im Umlauf ist...


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

Ich habe alle NEt Versionen versucht. Kann es evtl sein dass mir C++ Runtime fehlt bzw beschädigt ist?Da ich beim Schließen von Winamp zb dauernd eine Error-Message bekomme. Nur beim schließen!?Ich verstehe die Zusammenhänge bei diesesn Apps nicht.....Windows.....Oo


----------



## d2wap (9. Februar 2010)

Das C++ Framework hat nix damit zu tun. Zumal BLASC galub eh in C# geschrieben ist...
und .NET Frameworks sind Programmbibliotheken:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_Framework


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

Dennoch bleibt dass kuriose, egal was ich versucha(anleitungen aus den Foren oder ähnliches) es will sich einfach nicht installieren lassen


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Februar 2010)

Und der gepostete Screenshot ist wirklich von einem XP SP3? Kann man das so auf Vista umstylen?

Und wie sieht es mit der Deinstallation von MSXML 6.0 aus, schon probiert? Hänge doch mal, wenn es geht, das komplette Setup-Log mit an.


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

Laut Installationsverzeichnissen und ähnlichen sprich im Windows Ordner, habe ich sogar die Framework Verzeichnisse von Version 1.XX - 3.5.....dennoch bleibt dann der fehler dass der BLASC Installer mirt anzeigt, dass ich Framework benötige...
also NET ist vorhanden.Reinstallieren haut leidernicht hin da dass weiter oben genannte/gezeigte Problem bestehen bleibt...


----------



## d2wap (9. Februar 2010)

Also. 
Ich ziehe ein Fazit.
Du hast Windows XP SP3.
32 oder 64 Bit?
Und: Ist es ein legales XP?

Die Ordner in deinem Installverzeichnis sagen nix drüber aus, welche Version des .NET erfolgreich (!!!) installiert ist.

Schau mal in deiner Systemsteuerung > Software nach, welche .NET Frameworks dort installiert sind. Hier müssten diese aufgeführt sein. Einfach deinstallieren, .NET Packages nochmal korrekt installieren und gut ist.

Optional: Nochmal das SP3 drüber installieren oder SP3 runter, SP3 neu drauf.


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

Jo der Screenshot ist von XP SP3 Hab das optisch umgestylt Wenn du Interesse an den Appz dazu hast texte mich per PN an dann nenn ich dir die Titel!


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

d2wap schrieb:


> Also.
> Ich ziehe ein Fazit.
> Du hast Windows XP SP3.
> 32 oder 64 Bit?
> ...




Alle Antworten auf deine Fragen : JA JA JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe eine 32er Version 
Das mit dem SP3 versuche ich nochmal,meinst du da ist eine Net Version enthalten?


----------



## EvilDivel (9. Februar 2010)

Du müsstest dir .NET auch über die Windows Update Seite herunterladen können.

Internet Explorer öffnen (ich glaube) Extras -> Windows Update da kannst du dann eine Benutzerdefinierte Suche starten und bei den optionalen Ergebnissen müsste auch .NET bei stehen.
Kann ja mal versuchen ob es darüber funktioniert.

Und schau mal nach ob auf deiner Systempartition genug Speicherplatz vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also auf meiner Windows Partition ist massig Platz über 10 GB noch frei...ich raff es bis heute nicht wieso es einfach nicht funktuionieren will. Ich hab erstmal alle Partitionen überprüfen lassen auf eventuelle fehler....o.ä.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Februar 2010)

Wozu soll ich ein XP auf Vista-Style "pimpen", wenn ich Windows7 habe?

Und noch ein paar Hinweise:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923100
http://forum.chip.de/windows-xp/net-framework-1-1-net-framework-2-0-update-probleme-939658.html
http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/04/08/406671.aspx


----------



## Camagu (9. Februar 2010)

Konnt ich ja nicht erahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2010)

.NET Framwork 2.0 für 32 und 64 Bit Betriebssysteme ist auf der Download-Seite von BLASC3 übrigens verlinkt.


----------



## d2wap (10. Februar 2010)

säuber mal dein .NET Framework....
lad dir dieses tool runter (.NET Framework Cleanup) und versuch es dann nochmal zu installieren.
geh nach der anleutung von pcwelt vor.

http://www.pcwelt.de/ncl


----------



## Camagu (10. Februar 2010)

So alle Tools und Anleitungen versucht....BLASC 3 will nicht NET auch nicht......ich hab es erst einmal aufgegeben und Blasc 2 drauf gezogen. Werde die Tage mal mein Windows neu aufsetzen....wird wahrscheinlich mal wider Zeit für ne generallüberholung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke nochmal an alle!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

